# Pineapple fruit cake



## Cakey Sue (Oct 8, 2017)

I’ve been asked to make a crushed pineapple fruit cake for a Christmas fare on November 4th will this cake keep till Christmas if I substitute the pineapple juice for Brandy?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

It's not the brandy part that you should worry about. Fruitcakes made with fresh fruits will not last as long as those made with dried fruits.

Also, the taste of alcohol is part of the fruitcake's characteristic, so you'd better off using one of the pineapple liqueurs instead.


----------



## kelly grin (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm against using alcohol in fruit cakes


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I wouldn’t make one without alcohol... and dislike eating those without. It’s not only part of the taste but the preservative too.

Without the booze it’s a fruity cake but not a fruitcake. Could taste good too, but I wouldn’t try aging one.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

kelly grin said:


> I'm against using alcohol in fruit cakes


On what grounds? It is integral to a classic fruit cake.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

kelly grin said:


> I'm against using alcohol in fruit cakes


?

mimi


----------



## Karen Nicholson (May 29, 2018)

There is an interesting no-cook, raw, Vegan (and for those preferring no booze & no gluten either) recipie at https://avirtualvegan.com
You can substitute any dried fruits or nuts that you want (but see comment re utilizing dates).
This could be nicely substituted with dried pineapple & any other complimentary ingredients.
Use refined coconut oil if you want a neutral oil flavor (that is, no added coconut flavor beyond the dried coconut which is listed among the ingredients).


----------

